# Tracking data changes with Power Query



## daniellebruno (Dec 12, 2017)

I am using Microsoft Excel 2010; 32 bit

I have a workbook query set up through Power Query that returns a table (24 columns, 12,000+ rows). It is a web connection to a DB2 (authentication required).

I have it set up so that the first column is the modified date (date and time stamp). The table is sorted by the modified date (newest to oldest). 

I refresh it regularly to check for data changes. Unfortunately, although the modified date tells me that SOMETHING changed in that row, it does not tell me WHICH cell was modified.

Is there a way to track changes so that I know what data (cell) was edited? Thank you.


----------



## Matt Allington (Dec 13, 2017)

Peer query doesn’t archive the results. You would need to store a before copy of the table and then join it to the refreshed copy. You could do this by duplicating the workbook, load one copy to Excel and save. Don’t refresh this again.  In the second workbook, load the table from the first workbook - this is the before version. Then join and compare


----------



## daniellebruno (Dec 13, 2017)

That seems like a very manual process. Is there any way to automate it through VBA?


----------

